# whos in denver area?



## pwnstar max (Feb 28, 2007)

just checking to see whos in the denver area that possibly would want to meet up and get some grub and head to take some pictures?!


----------



## astrostu (Feb 28, 2007)

Me.


----------



## Frizbe (Mar 13, 2007)

I just moved to Thornton. And need some help finding some good locations.


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 13, 2007)

Not sure how I missed posting on this one... um but:

Me, moi, I'm here.:bouncy:


----------



## ashfordphoto (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbup: im in co springs - could come up for some fun


----------



## Rayna' (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll be in Denver the weekend of May 4th


----------



## RVsForFun (Apr 13, 2007)

...but would love to come up to Denver. Are you aware of our COSprings meet-up on Saturday, April 14 at 10:00am? It's at the Kinko's on Garden of the Gods Road and Centennial Blvd. Coffee and cinnamon twists provided by me. If you have a Denver meet-up I'll be happy to attend.


----------



## monicab28 (Apr 15, 2007)

I would be willing to come up from the Springs, if I could hitch a ride with someone from here--I hate driving in Denver!!!


----------



## wolfepakt (Apr 16, 2007)

Colo Springs is about as far south as I am north from Denver. (Chey-town aka Cheyenne, WY)


----------



## Lars Leber (Apr 17, 2007)

I would not mind visiting Denver.


----------



## chrisb2794 (Jul 11, 2007)

I realize it's 3 months from the last post, but I'm in Broomfield and always up to go shoot and find new spots. I'm in the process of scouting places for my parents retirement photos. Probably begin shooting in 2 weeks.


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver (Jul 13, 2007)

What type camara do you shoot with Chrisb?


----------



## chrisb2794 (Jul 16, 2007)

D80.


----------



## nphaskins (Dec 20, 2007)

Just to let you guys know, our LUMU! Shoot-shops will be in CO Springs on March 16th 2008!
www.lightitupmeetup.com


----------

